# Need advice: Audi A7 or Porsche Macan S



## dattiljs

Need some advice. I'm in the market for a new car and have narrowed it down to two. The Porsche Macan S or the Audi A7. Which would you choose?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dattiljs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

I can't comment on those exact models, but my current 911S is far more durable and reliable than my previous Audi S5 or my wife's TT.


----------



## meloie

Depends if you are putting child seats in the SUV.

My wife has the Cayenne and when she had to put her car in for repairs (under warranty thank god), the baby chair was too big for the Macan (replacement vehicle).

Also the Porsche has a much more luxurious feel than the Audi.

Good luck.


----------



## dattiljs

No child seat...just my wife and I. Thanks for the feedback...my only concern is that the macan might be too small. I currently have a TL that I'll be keeping for work commute and that seems huge compared to the Porsche. Oh choices choices


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stndrdtime

Have you driven both? My guess is that they will be a very different driving experience and a test drive will tell you what you need to know. I like the Porsche brand better overall, but I don't see the point of a small SUV, so between those two I'd prefer the A7. The A7 really is a head-turner on the road. Now if the choice was between the A7 and the Cayman, I would chose the Cayman by a mile.


----------



## KneeDragr

A7 has the looks for sure, I was impressed with the interior but was disappointed with its drive. Far too sporty setup IMO, no need for it to handle like a sports car.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Viet Nguyen

I love the look of both, but I think the Porsche will not look as dated in the future as the Audi will. Also, I trust the quality of a Porsche much more than an Audi.


----------



## frpedersen7

Being an Audi driver both by mind and heart I am almost forced to go with the A7, but I think you would be more happy with the Macan S. The A7 is fun to drive, a beautiful car to look at and.. let's face it; an Audi, but the Macan S is something you don't see on every corner, so the stand-out value alone would be enough for me to go with it. Havn't tried to driver or passenger in one though, so I cannot express myself about the driving experience.


----------



## silverghost1907

Both are great choices, but I love the A7.


----------



## christianj

I own an A7 and it is hands down IMHO the best vehicle I have owned so far. Can't find anything to complain about and I love the flexibility of the hackback/trunk option. As a medium sized dog owner you can fold down the rear seats and have a cargo area almost the size of most medium sized SUVs. Add to that the sporty feel of the car and it's a winning combination in my book. Unsure of where you live but the vehicle also handles better in snowy conditions than my last SUV (MB M-Class).....I called it my snowmobile this past winter. Personally also like the look of the Macan but I think it's a bit small. If your leaning towards an SUV, I would also recommend you look at the new BMW X4.


----------



## Inca Bloc

These models are not really my cup of tea, and i will not say choose this or that car, but know that Audi has some serious problems with the reliability of their car's. gearbox ànd engines are notorious for breaking down. I don't know where you live, but you could try to read the ADAC-rapport on the car's that get broken the most, the worst products on the market are from VAG.....
Here's a copy/paste

Top 10 most reliable manufacturers and their % of fails ( by Autotrust )
1. Honda 0,29
2. Toyota 0,58 
3. Hyundai 0,70
4. Mercedes 0,84
5. Volvo 0,90
6. Lexus 0,99
7. Kia 1,08
8. Subaru 1,10
9. Fiat 1,17
10. Ford 1,25
Top 10 of least reliable manufacturers
1. Audi 3,71
2. Alfa 3,26
3. Mini 2,51
4. Saab 2,49
5. Opel 2,46
6. Porsche 2,29
7. Peugeot 2,26
8. BMW 2,20
9. Seat 2,15
10. Renault 2,13


----------



## NightScar

It's funny that in that list, Porsche is listed 6th in the least reliable while JD Power has it as the #1 more reliable and they have been on the top (and #1 multiple times) for as long as I can remember.

J.D. Power's Initial Quality Study Yields Unexpected Results - Business Insider


----------



## NightScar

My vote goes for the Macan S by the way.

I feel it provides more versatility over the A7. It isn't the biggest CUV out there but I believe it is still bigger than the A7 and can be driven off-road (or more capable than A7). Also, the Macan is still fun to drive, the most sport oriented CUV in the market for whatever that's worth. I've driven the Macan and I think you'd be surprised at how well and sporty it drives and how low you seat in comparison to other utility vehicles out there but you can also mellow it down and just drive it like a nice cruiser. I'm considering it as a next vehicle too.


----------



## Inca Bloc

the copypaste i put down here is from the German breakdown service ADAC, they are totally independent and just keep track of what cars they tow the most....JD is a bit" less independent" ;-)


----------



## christianj

Inca Bloc said:


> the copypaste i put down here is from the German breakdown service ADAC, they are totally independent and just keep track of what cars they tow the most....JD is a bit" less independent" ;-)


I assume the ADAC report also doesn't take into consideration the age of the vehicle they are towing. If that is indeed the case then I personally don't consider it to be a too realistic "independent" gauge of a new Audi's reliability.....which is what the OP is looking at purchasing. I also wonder if the number could be impacted by the fact that if age is not considered then the number of overall Audi's towed could be high in Europe due to the fact that they are very popular there....meaning there are also more older vehicles on the road.


----------



## Inca Bloc

christianj said:


> I assume the ADAC report also doesn't take into consideration the age of the vehicle they are towing.


in a matter of fact they do, this is the category 0-4 years old. Significant is that the older models (age 8-12 years) had less bug's...Here in Europe its a "public secret" that VAG has quality problems with the TSI engines and DSG transmissions. A friend of mine has an a6 lass than a year old and was allready immobilized 3 times. His wife hàd a VW Eos and she had 4(!) DSG transmissions in less than 40.000km's. They are now sold the Eos and bought a Mazda6 as a replacement. My friend can't wait to get rid of the A6, but it's a leasingcar so he's kinda stuck on the contract. They were both +/- 20 years loyal customers from Audi and Volkswagen, but now both don't want a VAG product anymore. BMW is also doing a less better as they did in the past. Both their sales went up, but the quality went down. Only Mercedes can maintain good results machanicly, but they have (had?) corrosion problems. Though OP can buy what he likes, i know US of A people have a different view on cars than us Euro-people...
regards,
I-B


----------



## dattiljs

Wow thank you everyone for your thorough points! Very much appreciated! I wanted to test drive a macan but the two Porsche dealers near me can't keep em on the lot. Fortunately I'm not looking until summer of next year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Apologies, but I think none of us can help you answering your question. This is like asking "should I have an apple or an orange?" These are two very different vehicles, car vs SUV and those fill different "voids". Sticking to cars, the question could be A7/S7 vs Panamera and the SUV question is Q5 vs Macan.

The seemingly conflicting reliability charts are also non-comparable (again, apples and oranges): JD Power chart is "Initial Quality" (whatever that means and however that is quantified), whereas the ADAC list is based on actual failure rates of vehicles on the road and in use by "ordinary" people.

All of that said: great dilemma and good luck making your choice. Don't think you'll pick a bad one with either.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Don't think you'll pick a bad one with either.


I guess compared to American-cars they both are super dupa reliable :-d


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

NightScar said:


> It's funny that in that list, Porsche is listed 6th in the least reliable while JD Power has it as the #1 more reliable and they have been on the top (and #1 multiple times) for as long as I can remember.
> 
> J.D. Power's Initial Quality Study Yields Unexpected Results - Business Insider


There's a substantial difference between initial reliability and long-term reliability. Initial reliability only measures the number of problems reported by car owners in the first 90 days of ownership. It's a relatively poor metric for telling you what a car is going to behave like long-term. That's why there's often -- but not always -- a significant difference between rankings of initial vs. long-term reliability, as you can see in comparing initial rankings to long-term rankings: 2014 Vehicle Dependability Study Press Release | J.D. Power

Now, as you can see, in many cases initial reliability corresponds very well to long-term reliability. In the cases of Mitsubishi, MINI, Land Rover, Chrysler products and Fiat -- especially Fiat -- for example, what proves to be unreliable junk for the first 90 days will later prove to be unreliable junk long-term. But in other cases the lists don't correspond as well. With Jaguar, for example, high initial reliability eventually turns into average long-term reliability. (And, by the way, I really have a hard time accepting those numbers, and I'm guessing that most Jaguar owners would tell you the same thing. Numbers can be cooked, and I'm guessing Jaguar has become very adept at this. It would be nice if they became more adept at building cars that didn't live in the shop.) Lexus may rank third in initial reliability, but it's overwhelmingly at the top -- and pretty much is every year -- for long-term reliability. Hyundai and Kia have decent initial reliability, but they're not as strong when it comes to long-term reliability.

Now, addressing your question, it's a pretty tough call. I had an A7 before. I knew exactly what I was getting, and the car met all of my expectations: it was an outstanding driving experience when it was on the road, and it was in the shop like clockwork pretty much every two months or so. Every German car I've ever owned -- except for a Mercedes -- pretty much has been an excellent driving experience but a disastrous mechanical experience. I once owned a 2006 BMW 650i convertible. Words cannot describe how extreme my love/hate relationship with that car was. Like most modern BMWs, the thing drove like no other. It was just an awesome driving experience. But also like most modern BMWs, it was a complete pile of crap. I can't tell you how many times I thought that car was trying to kill me. I think the car had a mind of its own and was just dying to set itself on fire so that it could prove to me that it didn't belong in my garage because I obviously wasn't getting the message after several breakdowns.

From everything I've read, heard and experienced about Porsches, they're different. They actually seem to be pretty well-built cars, and they seem to even be getting better. In some respects they're the best of what Germany can offer. They have the (usually) steady reliability of a Mercedes, but the performance of an Audi or BMW.

In short, I think the design and performance of the Audi A7 is superior, but the Porsche will give you a great design and fine performance without having to worry as much about seeing your mechanic more than you see your wife.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Inca Bloc said:


> I guess compared to American-cars they both are super dupa reliable :-d


Not true.

Mercedes and Porsche make reliable vehicles. Vehicles from Cadillac, Buick and Lincoln also are reliable.

Audi, BMW and Volkswagen make unreliable vehicles. The same is true of Chrysler products.

Ford is mediocre and so is Chevy -- once you can weather a recall or two. 

It varies from car brand to car brand, not country -- unless we're talking about British car companies, all of which make one pile of crap after another. But, man oh man, Jaguars, Land Rovers and Lotuses are beautiful.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ajax_Drakos said:


> It varies from car brand to car brand, not country -- unless we're talking about British car companies, all of which make one pile of crap after another. But, man oh man, Jaguars, Land Rovers and Lotuses are beautiful.


Tell me about it, i used to own a supercharged XKR and it was much like a woman, every month you had problems with it ;-) Even my old 308GTBi is more reliable than the XKR 


Ajax_Drakos said:


> Every German car I've ever owned -- except for a Mercedes -- pretty much has been an excellent driving experience but a disastrous mechanical experience. I once owned a 2006 BMW 650i convertible. Words cannot describe how extreme my love/hate relationship with that car was. Like most modern BMWs, the thing drove like no other. It was just an awesome driving experience. But also like most modern BMWs, it was a complete pile of crap. I can't tell you how many times I thought that car was trying to kill me. I think the car had a mind of its own and was just dying to set itself on fire so that it could prove to me that it didn't belong in my garage because I obviously wasn't getting the message after several breakdowns.
> 
> From everything I've read, heard and experienced about Porsches, they're different. They actually seem to be pretty well-built cars, and they seem to even be getting better. In some respects they're the best of what Germany can offer. They have the (usually) steady reliability of a Mercedes, but the performance of an Audi or BMW.


One of my previous car's was a 750i, and as you mention with your 650i it truly was a disaster, i swapped that one for a Mercedes E320, wich was machanicly a good car but rusted while i looked at it. I have just sold my 335 F30 cos it was the worst car i EVER had.... The most reliable cars i own at the moment are my 993 tech-art biturbo and my E30 Johnny Cecotto M3...


----------



## Split Second

Love my Audi Avant as well as the Audi brand, but in this instance would go with the Macan. A7 just doesn't do it for me. Still, all part of the same corporate family, so it's all good. 

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## MHe225

The forum software ate more than half my post - don't feel like retyping that again. Sorry.

_Summary: _
2001 Chrysler PT Cruiser started falling apart after less than 7 years and 60,000 miles
2007 VW GTI still lots of fun and running strong after 7 years and 108,000 miles with virtually no issues (apparently VW does build some good cars too)


----------



## Statick

I'd go with a Macan S; I was rather close to ordering one myself, but I opted for a different class of vehicle. The Macan S is a vehicle that does a lot - it's an absolute blast to drive (more fun than my brother's 335i), it's quite comfortable and, though I'm not sure it's a consideration for all, it should fair well in the snow and ice.


----------



## Crate410

I own an Audi A8 and its a dream to drive. One of my brothers owns the S7 and loves it. I have been in it twice and not my cup of tea. The A7/S7 is a sportier ride when compared to the A8. Which I will assume means its sportier than the Macan.

The A7 also only has 4 seats, which for me, is a deal killer.

Both really nice cars though. I don't think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## Crate410

Most reliable car I have ever owned is a Chevy Caprice SS. Still kicking at 260K Kms. Its my beater car. Ok... Technically Australian, but still a chevy.
It replaced a Chevy Lumina SS, which I sold at about 250K Kms and didn't have any issues with.

I am getting the idea that the Australian based Chevys we get over here are better built than chevy chevys in the US?


----------



## dogga94

/thread


----------



## ShortOnTime3

I suppose it depends on what you value in a vehicle and how both fit those criteria. Audi's generally don't impress me much. They look great in many instances, but they seem a bit soft for me. If you want something more lux than sport though, then I bet the A7 would be the better choice. Having said that, the Macan platform is based on the Audi Q5. However, Porsche does quite a bit to tighten up the chassis on Macan. I can see it being a bit too much for someone not really interested in the tradeoffs that are frequently associated with a performance vehicle. 

What would I go with? It's hard to know. I like cars better than SUVs. I generally like Porsche's better than most Audis. I find the A7 to be rather odd looking, especially the back. If this was simply going to be a daily driver that wasn't going to be pushed on back roads, I would probably pick the car with the best comfort/performance balance. I would think the A7 would do that the best, but I haven't driven either.


----------



## DonQuixote

Definitely the Porsche.. it's got more styling to it; the A7 seems a bit too bland.


----------



## Blubaru703

While Audi has come a long way, they still very much come across as an upscaled VW. Porsche is in its own class.

Another vote for the Macan.


----------



## palmpalm

Macan all the way. It's a better vehicle in every single way.


----------



## aCAn8tve

Given it is just you and the lady.....another vote here for the Macan. IMO, you'll enjoy driving and _pushing _it more.

If you had little ones, I would vote for the A7.


----------



## onek00lj4y

Audi every time,love my ibis white!


----------



## onek00lj4y

go for the new R8,you won't regret it,white though black shows up the dirt quicker!


----------



## omegaSMP300

I would have both as they are different cars. Although small and a Porsche it is more of a "utility" vehicle than the A7 which I see as an executive sedan. Both great cars but not typically cross shopped. For the cost of a new Macan S you can get a lightly used M5.


----------



## 69mach351

Both of them are gorgeous. I have only seen a few Macans in person and they are beautiful, but I don't think the usability is there. I guess I don't see the point in getting a tiny SUV. If space isn't a concern, then there are a number of other vehicles I would choose before that. Between the two, I would go with the Audi, but this is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## RCL

Those are 2 very different cars for different purposes. lol But I'd go with the A7. I don't like SUV's, and prefer the sportiness and driveability of the A7. An RS7 would be better still...


----------



## ShakeyJake

In a very unfortunate past life I managed the fleet of lease cars for the NHS, we had 14,000 cars on the road and as such we had demos pushed on us pretty hard. I've spent a lot of time in both, the A7 is pretty popular with doctors and the Macan was release whilst I was in that job, so they made a pretty big thing of leasing it out. They're VERY different, what made you narrow it down to those two? The Macan is very luxurious but slightly boring soft roader and the A7 is a fantastic GT, especially the 313 which is absolutely sublime. Don't be fooled into thinking that the Macan is more versatile, it's actually smaller and there's certainly very little off road ability. Unless you need the ground clearance the quattro A7 will be just as good through the snow.

It very much depends on trim and engine levels and whether you want a fake off roader or not. What about the Q5 or Q7 and the Panamera?


----------



## Shane94116

dattiljs said:


> Wow thank you everyone for your thorough points! Very much appreciated! I wanted to test drive a macan but the two Porsche dealers near me can't keep em on the lot. Fortunately I'm not looking until summer of next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OP,
that's the problem I ran into last October as well, Porsche dealers couldn't get them in at all. I drive s5 , but considered changing to Macan last summer. Both cars are nice, but do u need a car or a cuv?


----------



## elconquistador

Whichever one has a nicer service department waiting room.


----------



## Astropin

So did you ever decide?

I just picked up an A7 9 days ago......beautiful car. Had three separate compliments on it just today; I'm not really used to that. Why did I pick the A7?

I wanted something with AWD, something sporty but also classy, something with power but also good fuel economy on the highway, something with usable tech and something just a little different style wise. The A7 is all those things in spades. The utility of the hatch back is quite amazing. Fold those rear seats down and it has a crazy amount of storage space. My son is 6'1" and fits in the back with no issues. Love the heated and cooled front seats (back are also heated). Got 29.4mpg on the highway at 76mph (3 hour trip).....not to shabby. It HAS to be very underrated at 310hp....this car moves!


----------



## SaMaster14

Tough choice! I would honestly go Macan S in this case though, unless you can squeeze into an S7 (or RS7!!)


----------



## swissra

I would definitely go for the A7.


----------



## exxtinguishable

S6.

Although, a little late


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Neither. BMW


----------



## ItnStln

Crate410 said:


> I am getting the idea that the Australian based Chevys we get over here are better built than chevy chevys in the US?


I have heard that before actually!


----------



## mikekilo725

If you can wait...Audi just released the redesigned Q7...dropped 700 pounds and made it sportier


----------



## Split Second

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Neither. BMW


Negative. BMW lost that "loving feeling" and became far too mainstream in trying to accommodate the majority.


----------



## ItnStln

mikekilo725 said:


> If you can wait...Audi just released the redesigned Q7...dropped 700 pounds and made it sportier


Is it still available with a TDI in the US?


----------



## mikekilo725

Yes...old style runs until the 2016 shows up and assuming it will have a TDI option


----------



## ItnStln

mikekilo725 said:


> Yes...old style runs until the 2016 shows up and assuming it will have a TDI option


Now if everyone else would just get with the diesel game!


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Split Second said:


> Negative. BMW lost that "loving feeling" and became far too mainstream in trying to accommodate the majority.


I think the same could be argued for Audi. The A3 is a perfect example


----------



## joepac

mikekilo725 said:


> If you can wait...Audi just released the redesigned Q7...dropped 700 pounds and made it sportier


I don't think it's sportier and prefer the last generation. If anything I think it looks more conservative.

2016:


















Current generation:



















Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Gunnar_917

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> I think the same could be argued for Audi. The A3 is a perfect example


Yep. BMW toned its performance self down to become conservative and boring and Audi lost all its quirks to do the same. You wouldn't pick when out of merc, BMW, Audi and Lexus its Lexus that is releasing the most interesting designs.


----------



## Hl247b

dattiljs said:


> Need some advice. I'm in the market for a new car and have narrowed it down to two. The Porsche Macan S or the Audi A7. Which would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Neither. Go easy on the environment and buy a Tesla.


----------



## mikekilo725

Agree with you completely, I failed to put the "Sportier" in quotes. to me first Gen as more style


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Gunnar_917 said:


> Yep. BMW toned its performance self down to become conservative and boring and Audi lost all its quirks to do the same. You wouldn't pick when out of merc, BMW, Audi and Lexus its Lexus that is releasing the most interesting designs.


I think the performance is fine. The M cars are still a-ok and the regular 3 and 5 series still have sporty attributes but are primarily sedans with sporty flair. I don't think Lexus is particularly interesting although the LFA is grand. Id rather spend that money on an Aston though


----------



## Gunnar_917

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> I think the performance is fine. The M cars are still a-ok and the regular 3 and 5 series still have sporty attributes but are primarily sedans with sporty flair. I don't think Lexus is particularly interesting although the LFA is grand. Id rather spend that money on an Aston though


M cars to me have lost their charm of old. Yes they are quicker but the switch away from NA and to turbo doesn't do it for me.


----------



## crazypen80

looks like panzerwagen


----------



## g700barbus

The both are great cars but the A7 got the looks.


----------



## Peterk814

Porsche is a different class of car. Its a premium luxury brand. Audi is no different than your Lexus, Acura, etc. Porsche is seen more in its own niche category above the other luxury and german auto brands.


----------



## mtime87

A7 is the best for me


----------



## kendosspc

i'd go for the porsche


----------



## RNHC

Neither. Porsche Macan is way too small with unknown reliability and Audi is a souped-up Volkswagen with questionable reliability. I generally prefer not to spend time at dealership getting my car fixed. If you must drive German, get a BMW which is the best out of the unreliable lot, IMHO.


----------



## mtime87

porsche Mecan s is cool for me


----------



## Split Second

RNHC said:


> Neither. Porsche Macan is way too small with unknown reliability IMHO.


Porsche, as a whole is known for its excellent reliability; no reason to believe the Macan would be any different.


----------



## Jaykay91

I really love the look of the Porsche. Both look amazing, but Porsche just has the little bit extra of a 'wow factor'.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## RNHC

Split Second said:


> Porsche, as a whole is known for its excellent reliability; no reason to believe the Macan would be any different.


Oh? Did they fix the IMS problem that left many owners hanging in the breeze without recourse from Porsche?


----------



## Jtmagic

I've had a 2016 A7 for a few months now and love it. Nothing to complain about with lots of cool features.


----------



## craig00

Base on looks i think the A7 got the looks....but got no thought that the Porsche build is much more reliable.


----------



## adg44

RNHC said:


> Neither. Porsche Macan is way too small with unknown reliability and Audi is a souped-up Volkswagen with questionable reliability. I generally prefer not to spend time at dealership getting my car fixed. If you must drive German, get a BMW which is the best out of the unreliable lot, IMHO.


Everything written here is false. An A7 has nothing to do with a VW.

And Consumer Reports just put out their most reliable cars list, and Audi is the #1 European brand: Consumer Reports best and worst car brands in 2015 include Lexus, Mazda and Toyota | Newsday

With that said, a comparison between an SUV and a sedan is a rather odd shopping list...


----------



## josephine lace

Both cars are great choices, but I think the Audi A7 would be just perfect for you, it's has amazing controls at top speed and it's fun to drive..... I guess I just love the car


----------



## crutis

i would go with the porsche


----------



## Crate410

crutis said:


> i would go with the porsche


I would too but he didn't mention a 911 as a choice. 

I had an A8 for 2 years and loved it. One of my brothers has the S7 and loves it. Many Audis have been owned by many family members and friends and I can't remember a single big issue happening where a BMW style problem happened (Because BMWs are literally made to cause you mental issues)

The middle brother of my full syblings had a 2011 Cayenne and it spent more time with the dealer than with him. It was sold rather abruptly.

If those are your two choices my vote is for the Audi. But keep in mind that they just face lifted it. You can expect an all new one probably by 2018 if that is a factor for you.

The fancy Rav4 is all new but... Its a Rav4


----------



## charleswtch

I have a 2015 rs7 and it drive and performs better than any other car have ever driven....the Audi would be a better choice.


----------



## Exclusivewatches

2 completely different cars, but under the same roof. As for the choice, I would evaluate potential space luggage and what type of car you are looking for. Macan S Turbo is extremely close to me


----------



## kleinbus

Macan is size of Audi Q5 so it truly depends on what you are after.

VAG CUV's and SUV's sizewise:

VW Tiguan
Audi Q3
Audi Q5
Porsche Macan
VW Touareg
Porsche Cayenne
Audi Q7

Q5/Macan is awesome CUV for two persons but that's it.

If you plan to carry family or luggage, I would start looking Touareg/Cayenne size (size was the reason we went from Q5 to Touareg).

I have no complaints from Audi nor VW or brother-in-laws 911 but for long distance hauling I would go either Touareg/Cayenne or A7/S7.

Our vehicles (cars/motorcycles) are never a garage queens so I took the Q5 to sand dunes in Utah to test the Quattro allwheel drive...


----------



## lordhelmchen

If you're planning to drive someone in the rear seats, forget the A7! *thumpdown*
But I don't know how spacious the Macan is...


----------



## mwaldie

This thread is very old. Did you ever make a purchase decision?


----------



## jfwoodman

While very much apples and oranges decision, I came down to these to myself for next car. I'm wondering what the original poster (or others) did, and how pleased they are with the choice.


----------



## Danchi007

I say go with the macan

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick

Personally, A7.


----------



## Camdamonium

The Macan S is cool but I can't get over how it is a Q5. I sat in one, Q5 I say. A Turbo is a different story... but I assume we are talking in the same price bracket. I'd do A7.


----------



## i20rider

Did someone say CTS V??


----------



## Camdamonium

i20rider said:


> Did someone say CTS V??


I think i heard 2017 CTS-V!

In all honesty the older ones don't have paddle shifters! It's disappointing. Would rather get a Jaguar XFR with a similar set up- supercharged V8.


----------



## mcwatch12

porsche cant go wrong plus you got more space


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

I would go with Porche. A beautiful car!


----------



## faizan1990

A7


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Audi A7 great car great sound. Better rated over the Porsche and faster.


----------



## watchninja123

How about a Porsche panamera? It's both a Porsche and a7 haha

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

Go A7


----------



## hobefabu

I had a chance to drive the new Porsche Macan and it was a thrill to drive. The Audi A7 on the other hand which I have never driven but was on my list of cars to test drive but after I test drove the Porsche Cayenne and Macan I was hooked but the Cayenne won out over the Macan due only to roomiess.


----------



## Eldridge58

I’ve owned my cayenne gts for years and absolutely love it. The Macans look great, but I’d be afraid it’s too small . My wife had to have the Range Rover evoque when they came out. I kept telling her it’s really small your not going to like it. After two months she hated the car because it was to small. Lol! If I was you go with the Audi or go with a cayenne . There’s some amazing used ones on the market. Buy one a couple years old after a lease return , still has the warranty and you’ll be so much happier than the macan.


----------



## WatchBri

It would be funny if the OP replied saying he was still having trouble making this decision (3.5 years later).


----------



## LARufCTR

A7...Mecan is tiny....


----------



## MIsparty

A7

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchology101

I drove and really enjoyed the macan.


----------



## faizan1990

Porsche


----------



## Big Vern

No question, Porsche - Macan GTS


----------



## Ruthless750

Macao is nice it is tight for the rear passengers but who cares let them suffer as you enjoy your driver seat hahaha


----------



## safwan44

Two very different cars in my opinion but if I had a choice and was in the market, I'd get the macan.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Porsche Macan. I think it looks better and it definitely drives better IMO but maybe that was because I was driving the Turbo verison of the Macan.


----------



## Tonystix

No brainer! I recommend you go with the Audi. Beautiful sport/luxury automobile vs. impractical cramped SUV.


----------



## jmas

It really comes down to if you would rather want a SUV or a Car, for me I’d go with the A7


----------



## jfslater98

It would be an A7 for me as well. Ratty old pickup truck on side when it's time to go to the dump or haul something large around.


----------



## s2kstephen

Test drove the S7, E63 AMG, and M6 Gran Coupe - S7 hands down.

Grandparents have a Macan, and it's too cramped, imo.


----------



## Mayhem421

A7 all the way. Beautiful car.


----------



## Rivarama

So after 4 years did the OP make a decision?


----------



## iBlake

Rivarama said:


> So after 4 years did the OP make a decision?


I was wondering the same question. I wanted to give him my opinion but then I realized this thread is from October 2014.. Feels like he won't need it anymore.


----------



## BenzCLK

neither haha, a7 and macan are not comparable


----------



## 01coltcolt

I would have never thought to pit the A7 against the Macan? The Audi Q5 is more on par with the Macan S. That being said, I drove my brother's Macan GTS and that was spectacular!!! I like both Audi and Porsche but Porsche will always get my vote if its on the ticket. Porsche is on another level!


----------



## Mayhem421

iBlake said:


> I was wondering the same question. I wanted to give him my opinion but then I realized this thread is from October 2014.. Feels like he won't need it anymore.


Or even relevant. Save yourself $70k and just take a lyft!


----------



## Mayhem421

iBlake said:


> I was wondering the same question. I wanted to give him my opinion but then I realized this thread is from October 2014.. Feels like he won't need it anymore.


Or even relevant. Save yourself $70k and just take a lyft!


----------



## trailhead

my GTR will get all your azzes


----------



## alitaher2009

A7 steals my heart.
very nice car


----------



## paulhotte

The Porsche has a much more luxurious feel than the Audi.

I will always prefer the Porsche all day..


----------



## DaleEArnold

Hands Down..The Porsche


----------



## thetony007

Rivarama said:


> So after 4 years did the OP make a decision?


lol someone get this men a beer


----------



## hobefabu

I drove a Porsche Macan S for a day while my Porsche Cayenne S was being services and it was one nimble vehicle but my preference is the Cayenne S.


----------



## carlosimery

Macan S — all day long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

Macan S is a very, very nice SUV.


----------



## Morubozu

Audi A7


----------



## Morubozu

Qi really like Audi Q7


----------



## Catatafish

I own a 2017 Audi Q5 with the 3.0liter and I drove a '17 Macan over the weekend and although it seemed a bit quicker, the quality and luxury feeling inside were comparable to the Audi I thought. Not sure it's worth the $10-20k premium to me.


----------



## Acey

I think it’s every boys wet dream to one day own a Porsche, suv or not. My only contention is the cabin size.


----------



## phaphaphooey

How about RS7? 0-60 in under 3 seconds and quarter mile in the 10s with a flash tune. In a huge sedan. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## adam_svt

Porsche is Porsche plus its an SUV


----------



## vchau76

I think this depends ultimately on the experience you are looking for. Like other users have posted, they are two very different vehicles. The A7 is considerably larger than the Macan S. In my opinion, the Macan S is a sporty SUV, while the R7 is a full-size sedan. The Macan just looks fun to drive around and it’s got the Porsche badge and heritage. Audi, IMHO tries too hard to grab as much of the market share as possible, similar to BMW at the expense of diluting their brand. I am not sure if the Macan’s cockpit is similar to the Cayenne, but when I had the base Cayenne as a loaner when my GT4 was in the shop, I felt there were waaaaay too many controls. It was all very confusing. I understand the need for tech, but I feel there should be a balance in how the cockpit is designed so it’s easy to use when you are driving. Regardless, my vote goes to the Macan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc

Audi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

